# Help my fish are dying



## runeparadox (Jan 9, 2013)

I have had 4 fish die in the last 2 days. All were adult fish and had been healthy until now. they start acting funny for a few hours before death. The water is testing fine for ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, and pH. I didn't notice anything on the fish, but i'm no expert. I really need help. Why are my fish dying?

List of Fish

Bristlenose pleco(2.5")
red fin tetra(2")
black skirt tetra(2")
albino bristlenose pleco(3")
Sunburst platy(2")
tux platy(2")
dojo loachx(4")
Gourami(3.5")
upsidedown cat(1")
2 Tinfoil barbs (1.5")
creamsicle molly(2.5")
2 African dwarf frogs(1.5")

Dead fish

Clown Loach(4")
Rhino Garra(4")
Blue Chichlid(3")
Spotted Cory cat(3")


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi there , can you give a little more specific information on your tank like the size , temp , and the actual chemical level readings for the ammonia oh nitrite and nitrates. Also what was the odd behavior you witnessed. 
These answers will help to diagnose or rule out certain things. 
Sorry your fish are dieing , I know its stressful .


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

And I'd like to know what you're feeding them. 

Are there any aerosols in the room, air contaminants that could be leaking into the aquarium? Smoking in the room leads to nicotine, moisture leads to nicotine dripping into the tank.

And when you say, the fish were all fine until now, until now would be how long?

Plus tbubs questions would be really helpful.+


----------



## runeparadox (Jan 9, 2013)

Tank is 20Gal, 78 degrees, pH 7.7, Ammonia 0ppm, Nitrate 0ppm, Nitrite .25ppm. The odd behavior is different with each fish. The clown loach started sitting at the bottom of the tank with its tail in some grass and its head straight up. The Garra just stopped moving(it's normally quite active), The cory became very active and started darting side to side of the tank, and the cichlid disappeared into a tank and didn't move much for about a day(it normally swims with my gourami).


----------



## runeparadox (Jan 9, 2013)

They are fed some flake for the molly, tetras, and platys. Algea flakes for the plecos, and some shrimp pellets that float mid tank and sink after 5 min for the mid-feeders and bottom feeders. 

There are no real contaminates. The tank is in a room that doesn't get cleaned with aerosols. No smoking in house at all, and we don't even burn candles and such in the room with the tank. 

As for the times. The garra was newest to the tank having only been in about 3 weeks. The clown loach, and cichlid were in for about 8 weeks, and the cory has been in since the start of the tank 6 months ago. 

Only other new additions were the dwarf frogs 5 weeks, and a chunk of live rock and some short grass(which was taken out after 2 days because it wouldn't stay at bottom of tank... Both added when the frogs were added


----------



## runeparadox (Jan 9, 2013)

And some extra info plus an update. 

My tuxedo platy died, even though it hasn't been acting strange at all. Not 30 min ago i fed them for the night and it ate and was swimming happily with the other platy. 

Info about tank

Colored gravel bed, With 3 umbrella plants, a small fern, some red leafy plant(can't remember the name) and a large mossball. One small plastic grass mat, a bubble disc and bubble stone, 2 small chunks of live rock, a rock with a hole in it, and a faux rock cave.

I have had a few fish die in the beginning due to different chemical spikes. Recently i had a small nitrite spike, but it has gone down about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## runeparadox (Jan 9, 2013)

The tank is 20 Gallons, it stays at about 78 degrees, as for the chemical levels. 

pH-7.7
Ammonia-0 ppm
Nitrate-0 ppm
Nitrite-.25 ppm

And the odd behaviors

The clown loach started sitting in a plant with his tail down and his head straight up. 
The Garra would just sit still, he was normally very active
The Cichlid sat in the cave for a day before he died, she normally would swim with my gourami
The Cory got extremely active and started swimming side to side very quickly. 

And my tuxedo platy just died, she didn't act different at all. she actually just ate and acted normal. But was dead 30 min later. Only wierd thing with her was that about 3 weeks ago she got a red spot on her head. It kinda looked like blood but idk.


----------



## runeparadox (Jan 9, 2013)

I feed flake foods for the surface feeders, algae wafers for the plecos, and then shrimp pellets that float mid tank for 5 min and then sink to bottom for mid-tank and bottom feeders. There are no aerosols used in the room with the tank, no smokers in house, and not even candles used in same room. 

Tank has been established for about 6 months, and thats when the cory and platy were introduced. The loach and cichlid were added about 6 weeks ago, and the garra about 3 weeks ago. I also added 2 dwarf frogs and a chunk of live rick with the loach and cichlid. So thats all the new stuff


----------



## runeparadox (Jan 9, 2013)

As of this morning my upside down cat and my black fin tetra are dead. I also didn't notice any odd behavior with the tetra. But for about 5 days now the cat has been swimming in odd spirals all around the tank.

Only update on the tank is that the water is now cloudy and my umbrella plants are dying.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

For one thing you have too many fish in a 20 gal and part of them will get to big for the tank anyway. Too many plecos, the tank should only have 1, The upside down cat if its a syno will outgrow your tank. The clown loach, garra and cichlid had no business in that tank. Live rock has no business in a freshwater tank. Tinfoils will outgrow the tank. Cories needs to be in groups of at least 3. I can't believe your ammonia was zero with so many fish.

Bristlenose pleco(2.5")
red fin tetra(2")
black skirt tetra(2")
albino bristlenose pleco(3")
Sunburst platy(2")
tux platy(2")
dojo loachx(4")
Gourami(3.5")
upsidedown cat(1")
2 Tinfoil barbs (1.5")
creamsicle molly(2.5")
2 African dwarf frogs(1.5")

Dead fish

Clown Loach(4")
Rhino Garra(4")
Blue Chichlid(3")
Spotted Cory cat(3")


----------



## runeparadox (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok, so over crowding makes sense. However this has been going on for a long time and it has never been a problem. Now i have had 10 fish die, along with several plants. I have paid close attention and all 10 fish had been eating properly. Basically i need to know if i have a fungal or bacterial issue with the tank. Or anything i could do. I was talking to a local pet store, they said to take all plants, decor, and fish out of tank. Do a thorough gravel clean, and a 30-50% water change. I am willing to do this but first i want to know if it is the right thing to do...


----------



## runeparadox (Jan 9, 2013)

The fish store also recommended getting 2 or 3 freshwater clams to boost the filter in the tank(but just the kind that only get quarter size)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Do not do that. You would loose a lot of beneficial bacteria that is needed. The tank may have been running fine for awhile but that doesn't mean that it was ok. Over crowding can cause many issues but doesn't mean that its bacterial or fungal. Over crowding can cause a lot of stress that can show up later down the line and it sounds like what you have going on.


----------

